# Modhesh prepares to crack Hollywood with movie



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Modhesh prepares to crack Hollywood with movie idea* 










Modhesh, the colourful yellow cartoon character is everywhere in Dubai – from giant stickers on doors to life-size models on the roadside.

But now the Dubai Summer Surprises (DSS) mascot is set to hit the big screen with a Hollywood-produced animated movie.

The Arab World’s unique children’s icon has made a meteoric rise in popularity since his launch in 2000 and is now on the verge of becoming the next big thing in Tinsletown.

Modhesh already has milk drinks and fruit juices having his name and is the star attraction of DSS with his own Fun City at Dubai’s World Trade Centre.

Now the broad-smiling, funloving creature has caught the attention of animators in Los Angeles who want to make a feature-length animation of the cuddly yellow ray of sun.

Saeed Al Nabouda, Chief Executive Officer of DSS, said there had been tremendous interest from home and abroad – among them Hollywood animators – but he refused to name the company involved.

“From Hollywood to international media and companies, in the UAE and abroad, we have received interest in Modhesh,” he added.

“Hollywood wants to do an animation feature film, but we would need the right script and projection before we agree to anything.

“We are very excited about this, but have to be very cautious and remember what Modhesh stands for, his val ues.We need the right partners involved in his development.” The DSS organisers have also received interest from one GCC company, that wants to role out Modhesh theme parks across the region.

From next year Modhesh will become a character by himself and, while inextricably linked to DSS, will become an year-round feature, with his own fan club and television programmes.

Modhesh started out as a jack-in-the-box in 2000, before acquiring legs and a body in 2001. Since then, he has cap tured the imagination of children across the UAE and those visiting during the summer.

He is now so popular, that a strategy is being developed to continue his success, with organisers now looking at suitable businesses to extend Modhesh’s profile.


----------



## koukla (May 25, 2006)

Frankly, I see very little relevance of goffer like body to the "cuddly yellow ray of sun". There have been quite a lot of people stating that it looks shockingly like a ribbed condom... Can't blame them either because it does.

But hey, anything to promote and commercialise eh? Because in all honesty, creating a new character with less sexual context is going to require a lot of money and even more imagination.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

That is a joke isnt it? :sleepy:

I know that my nephew is in love with Modhesh though


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh God...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

dubai is so good at selling and marketing crap this like, but for some reason, there are people out there that eat this shit up... good for dubai


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Lol ribbed comdom I never saw that
But funny stopry when I was kid we went to fair day and there was stang giving away free bags and comics for comdom man ( sexual awarness compains of the early 90s) We all got bag. My mum was less than impressed to find out they were giving these bags away to 8 and 10 year old. We were all to young to understand what the big deal was. But my parents went back to the stall and gave the vednor heaps.


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

smussuw said:


> That is a joke isnt it? :sleepy:
> 
> I know that my nephew is in love with Modhesh though


how old ARE you?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

22 why?


----------

